# Band promotion



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I know how to write a song, play in a band, record, mix, master, album artwork and website design but when it comes to promotion I'm at a loss. I used to pound the pavement and poster the town but apparently a 2% return on postering is a "good" result. 

I'm curious to know what everyone does to promote their band and shows.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

I read and follow Jeri Goldstein. She's got lots of great tips for promotion, tour management and general career building: Booking & Touring Strategies-Book More Gigs,Performingbiz

How to Be Your Own Booking Agent is a good read.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Great link. Cheers!


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

That is a great link! 

When I got started, I was clueless as well. I learned a few things over the years though. 

First, unless you're doing a tribute band or supporting a well-known band, DO NOT waste your money on postering. Nobody has heard of you and it will be 100% ignored. If it's a tribute act - POSTER like you've never POSTERED before. It will bring out hundreds of people who are fans of the band being paid tribute to. 

Get a website - not a myspace. Make a hand-stamp with your website address on it and make the door-person stamp everyone's hand with it as they pay.

Get your music on local radio - it's easier than you think. Get into festivals - you might not get paid, but there will be a lot of people exposed to your music. One festival show is better than dozens of shows in an empty club.

Use your connections: do your parents or friends know someone that might be able to help you out?

Practice a lot, be good, don't suck. Look good, get professional photos taken, don't put out half-baked promo.


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

It might not be practical in your situation but we used to do mini tours in lots of small towns ,by renting halls and putting up posters.It seemed like every kid in town showed up because we were the only thing there was to do.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Facebook helps. Posters in key places do have an impact. I also have an e-mail mailing list of fans anfd friends. That works fine for local shows. If you're touring you need other people promoting for you.


----------

